# Our dear Dede needs our prayers



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I got a call from Dede's husband last night. He was on his way to the hospital to admit Dede. She was doing Christmas decorations and went under the table to reach a plug. Well coming back out she did not clear the table before she tried to stand up. Oops! She banged her head so hard she ended up in the hospital. She is home now but not doing great. Please remember her in your warm thoughts and prayers. She is due to see her regular doctor tomorrow. She has a hugh concusion complete with 2 black eyes. I don't know the other details I just know she needs our prayers. 



Please if anyone wants to send her a message she requests that you do it here in this thread. Her ISP provider gets jammed and she only gets x-amount of uploads/downloads per month (not like here in the USA where we get unlimited internet.) 



Hurry and get well dear friend!









[attachment=16650:attachment]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

OH MY









DeDe, sorry to hear of this, I hope you get well soon, my thoughts and prayers are with you, many many hugs































love,
Joe


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

a little roo for u!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh Dede, I'm so sorry to hear about your accident. I hope you make a quick and full recovery - we need your spirit on here!!! I'll be thinking of you and wishing you well.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

OUCH!!!

Oh Dede, I sure hope that you will be alright. 

Sending you







and positive thoughts you way


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Get better soon....will send good thoughts your way.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dede, wishing you a rapid recovery. Personally, I think once you are better, you should milk it for all it's worth!!!! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers....Love, Cheryl


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">OH Dear Pat,

Thank you for letting us know about Dede... I was really starting to worry about her since she hasn't answered my PM to her from a few days ago. I will ask healing prayers for her tonight. I always have her in my prays for a nice calm happy life, along with all my friends here on SM.

Pat please keep us posted if you hear any NEWS.









Melanie
</span>


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Dede hope you are feeling better soon...you will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I know it's not funny now, but when I was growing up, my father always told us when we bumped our head that it was to keep them from being square. 

Poor you, we would love you even with a square head. Get well soon.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ouch...! I sure hope everything checks out okay!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor, poor Dede! Take care of yourself and get better really soon! 

Did you finish your decorating??


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh Dede I hope you will make a quick recovery!





















Hugs and prayers!!! 

Thank you Pat for telling us.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Ouch.







I know that really hurt. I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww dede....i'm so sorry you're injured.







i hope you feel better soon.....









my thoughts are with you...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dede, I am so sad to hear what you're going through.









[attachment=16656:attachment]


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Get better soon


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Feel better really really soon Dede


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dede my friend I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you feel better soon - take care of yourself!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Just wanted to send you a little pickup...










Oh Dede! I'm so sorry this happened! Please take it easy and heal that noggin of yours quickly! Have hubby take good care of you, and have little Chloe gve you extra cuddles and kisses.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Ohno...not our Dede from down under!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh does this mean that everyone in the "Roo Club" has to bump their head? I'll do it for you Dede if I have to...I'm there for ya!!*



*Seriously, get well soon...we miss you on here. Please be more careful...I hope the pain is not to bad. Sending healing wishes you way!*

*Marie and the boys*

*Chloe,*

*yer mummy has dun gone an hert herself...pleeze take xtra care of her because we wuv her...give her a lil' more nose wicks an tail wags...we wuv you too Chloe.*

*wuv,*

*Pacino an Ralphie*


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Ouch. Hope you are feeling better soon.








Tina


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh Dede! I hope you're feeling better soon! 

I'm also hoping that the roo you sent Josie was not a voodoo-roo, because Josie chewed out her eyes today, and now you have two black eyes. Just in case, I'm taking the voodoo-roo away until you're better.







She also chewed off some of the nose stitching, so watch out for your nose in the next couple of days.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope Dede feels better already. That must`ve hurt a lot, i am so sorry


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you for posting Pat! 
I hope you feel better soon Dede!! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG , Dede I'm going to ask you nicely not to do these dangerous things. you are always either up the tree with a chain saw or on the roof doing something and many other things that now I don't recall. you probably cut your own Christmas tree too. Please be careful. I really hope that you are not in pain right now and that you will be ok very soon.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Just wanted to send you a little pickup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! I just now saw this









Dede ~ Love you and the "little sausage" so very much






















































Billy is having a "vision" of you and Chloe all comfy in bed









I hope he's right ~ Debbie

I'll get some pics for you this weekend. Funny ones, to make you smile


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

get well soon








Amber


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG I hope everything is ok!!
Dede: FEEL BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Quoting your own dear husband in asking.....

Is the table alright?

Carolyn and Sammie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## OneMalt4me (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh no! Glad she's okay. Best Wishes for her!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

*Awww, dear, sweet Dede, I sure do hope you feel better soon.*

[attachment=16659:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Get well soon Dede.





















Thanks so much for letting us know Pat.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dede..I am sooo soorry to see you got injured! Sounds like you did a pretty hard job on yourself!! Praying it all heals quickly ! I know your little chloe will be giving you lots of comfort in the meantime!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Dede, I am so sorry you've had this accident. I am sending along happy thoughts and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

OUC OUCH *OUCH*

I hope you are feeling MUCH BETTER TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Prayers being sent your way.







Hope your feeling better soon, Dede!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's terrible







. Dede, I'm so sorry about your injury & pain. I hope you have a speedy recovery.Hugs from me & Boo.









[attachment=16660:attachment]


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending you prayers DeDe









Cathy


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

get BEtter!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no - I just read about your "Bump" - OUCH. I hope you feel better soon.....and that it's not too serious! Let your husband finish the decorating!

Please update us as soon as you're able - we'll be watching and waiting.









Miss seeing your pics and reading your funny stories already


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Dede, I am so sorry this happened, I do hope you are feeling much better real soon









Love, Janet and the boys









[attachment=16661:attachment]


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey DeDe, I hope you feel better soon and your little sausage is taking real good care of you.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ohh, I am soo sorry to hear that, get well soon


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I just read the post. Get Well Soon Dede.

Stephanie


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you Pat, for letting us know about Dede. 

Hope you are feeling better VERY soon Dede







You are in my thoughts and prayers







for a speedy recovery.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh no, so sorry to hear this. Get well soon Dede!







I hope you feel better very very soon.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

*<span style="color:#cc0000">Big Hugs from Indy and me and of course Indy sends his normal supply of nose licks





















Feel better real soon!</span>*


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh no! Sorry to hear about your accident. Get well soon Dede!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Hope you're back in no time!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ouch ouch, Dede! Did the head bump myself a couple months ago. No fun at all! I hope you and your noggin are up and about in no time. Hugs and lots of positive energy coming your way.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... get well soon!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wishing you a speedy recovery and lots of kisses from the Bogster.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow that mustve been a hard bump! Hope that you feel better soon and can back in the holiday spirit!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Pam and Sassy


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

update? anyone got an update?







get well dede


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#663366">Hope you feel better soon







</span>


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i sure hope you're doing ok, dede.







and i hope someone will give us an update here soon.....


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

*Well -- this just isn't at all right! Dede, I'm so sorry to hear about your accident. 

Sending you an [attachment=16679:attachment] 
to help with the healing 

and if that doesn't work ... try [attachment=16681:attachment]*


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Anybody have an update? 

Hope you're on the mend, Dede! (Oh, and if you're thinking of it and find the humor in it, take a picture of your black eyes, you can use it to inspire sympathy any time you like...







)


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow! I hope she gets better soon. Prayers are with her!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Hugs from SB & I


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm worried about Dede too. I hope she's alright. Maybe Pat has heard something.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Dede my friend. I hope your doing ok. I am really worried, on top of everything else, I can't believe you are going through this.
I am sending you my luv and prayers, PLEASE let me know how your doing.














.

HUGS


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh poor Dede....I just ventured back on the site and found this in the first page.


Dede, I do hope your headache subsides soon....I hope the decorations are perfect now.....at least everyone will know how much effort you put into making home look wonderful.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

anybody heard anything on dede's condition? i sure hope she's doing okay.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We need an update, poor Dede I sure hope she is ok, any further news Pat?

I sure hope all is getting better with you Dede


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm getting concerned too.. I had hoped there was a good update when I came here this evening! Praying things are OK.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Dede, I already miss you. you have to get better soon. I hope you are not in pain







I hope Chloe is taking care of you and licking you where it hurts


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Dede I'm so sorry about your head! I've been sick with an intestinal thing and didn't know! I hope you are feeling better by now!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just checking in for an update. Dede, hope you read this soon and see how many people are concerned about you. I am leaving early tomorrow to go out of town. I won't be able to check in but will be thinking of you!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*No update yet???? I hope all is well with our Dede.....Hugs and well wishes being sent your way.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

awww, sorry Dede









i hope you get better real soon, in the meantime, here's an Aussie First Aid Kit to help you mend faster























mishkin sends warm nose licks and tail wags your way.
















felicity and mishkin


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh dear. Dede I hope you're all right.







Please let us know as soon as you can.

Carla & Shotzi


----------

